# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Бібліотека муз.керівника та вихователя

## валерия дивина

Предлагаю очень хороший сборник "Музичне джерельце" (нотный материал для слушания музыки, игре на ДМИ, песенки и др.)

http://narod.ru/disk/16915348000/muz...%60ce.pdf.html

----------

dididi (02.07.2018), Inganew (16.09.2016), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), LlLena (19.04.2020), nastiabar (01.07.2018), pianistka98 (12.06.2019), sulyana (09.03.2021), Ірина15 (13.02.2021), Джетта (24.08.2016)

----------


## PraVa

Загадки про музичні інструменти

СТРУННІ ІНСТРУМЕНТИ

Хто з нею добре знається,
До того озивається.
А хто не в лад її бере,
Аж по душі вона дере.   (Скрипка)

Десь у гаю родилася,
В хаті опинилася,
Була німа і нежива
Тепер говорить і співа.    (Скрипка)

У лісі родилася,
В майстерні робилася,
А на руках плаче.         (Скрипка)

Прилягла панянка 
На моє плече,
Від її співанки
Аж сльоза тече.      (Скрипка)

Як смичок струни торкнеться,
вона піснею озветься.
Дуже ніжну душу має,
що сміється і ридає.    (Скрипка)

В лесу вырезана,
Гладко вытесана,
Поет-заливается.
Как называется?    (Скрипка)

Що плаче, а сліз не має?        (Скрипка)

Движенья плавные смычка
Приводят в трепет струны, 
Мотив журчит издалека,
Поет про ветер лунный.
Как ясен звуков перелив, 
В них радость и улыбка, 
Звучит мечтательный мотив.
Его названье …                          (Скрипка)

Смычок на ней пиликает, 
Как воробей чирикает              (Скрипка)

Как будто девушка запела,
И в зале словно посветлело.
Скользит мелодия так гибко.
Затихло все: играет …                  (скрипка)

Чуть побольше скрипочки, 
А поёт пониже, 
Деревянный бочок, 
Четыре струнки и смычок…           (Альт)

Инструмент – как огромная скрипка.
Звук густой, как баритон.
Музыкант играет сидя.
Как, друзья, зовется он?            (Виолончель)

Имя вам моё известно
Знаменит я повсеместно, 
Я в оркестре – главный бас,
Потому что …                          (контрабас)

Музыкант смычок берёт,
К инструменту он идёт.
Назовём мы как сейчас
В оркестровой яме бас?          (Контрабас)

Больше скрипки в десять раз,
Инструмент тот - ...                     (Контрабас)

Україну прославляє,
Хоч не знає слів,
Тугу людям розганяє
Многострунний спів.
У похід її з собою
Брав козак Мамай,
Мов ясну леліяв зброю.
Хто вона: вгадай?               (Бандура)

Ой же гарно вона грає, 
Кожне слово вимовляє. 
Хоч і має три струни,
Та співочі всі вони.
Запитаймо у всезнайка:
-  Хто це? Що це?                (Балалайка)

В лесу выросла, из лесу вынесли,
На руках плачет, а на полу скачет.          (Балалайка)

Треугольник, три струны –
Звуки разные важны.                (Балалайка)

Заиграли 3 струны 
На четыре стороны             (Балалайка)

Треугольная доска,
А на ней три волоска.
Волосок - тонкий,
Голосок - звонкий.               (Балалайка)

Три струны, а звук какой!
С переливами, живой.
Узнаю его в момент -
Самый русский инструмент.           (Балалайка)

Звенят серебряные струны 
Как будто струйки водяные, 
И на волнах, качая шхуны, 
Резвятся ветры удалые! 
И ветер, и волну морскую — 
Всё струны нам изображают, 
Все звуки музыки рисуют. 
Какой же это инструмент играет?
Зовут его красиво, звонко, 
Но не Татьяна и не Марфа. 
А звуки нежны, струны тонки. 
Наш инструмент зовётся…                  (Арфа)

Сім доріжок в неї є
Кожна голос подає,
Як гравець торкне всі сім,
Стане весело усім.                   (Гітара)

Она у папы шестиструнная
Её настройка – дело трудное
И чтобы папу не расстраивать, 
Её нам лучше не настраивать            (Гитара)

Имеет женскую фигуру,
А позвоночник у нее – 
Стальные тоненькие прутья
Вдоль тела протянуты ее.
Ее одежда вся блестит,
Гортани нет, но говорит.
По центру круг она имеет,
Словно окошко в белый свет, 
Когда звучит вокруг - все млеет,
Ее так любит человек.                      (Гитара)

Шести- и семиструнная, 
Легка и хороша, 
Всегда необходимая, 
Ничем не заменимая 
В походах у костра.                (Гитара)

А это что за чудеса? 
В лесу мы слышим голоса, 
Ребята у костра сидят, 
Поют и на неё глядят. 
Чтобы она вдруг зазвучала, 
Щипни струну ты для начала. 
А струн бывает семь иль шесть, 
Её достоинств нам не счесть. 
Всем под неё легко поётся, 
Скажите, как она зовётся?                (Гитара)

Этот струнный инструмент
Зазвенит в любой момент -
И на сцене в лучшем зале,
И в походе на привале.                 (Гитара.)

Я под счастливой родилась звездой:
Могу я быть гавайской и простой,
Но, не желая жить по моде старой,
Я стала электрической ...             (гитарой)

*Добавлено через 24 секунды*
КЛАВІШНІ ІНСТРУМЕНТИ

 Клавіатури чорно-білий ряд,
Педалі жовтим золотом горять…
Мене з собою не внесеш у футлярі.
З могутнім форте, ласкавим піано, 
І тому є той надзвичайно правий,
Хто називає нас…    (фортепіано)

Играть умеет он 
и «форте» и «пиано»
За это и назвали его …    (Фортепиано)

До зубів торкнись – готово,
Ти почуєш спів чудовий.    (Рояль, піаніно)

Она как остров в океане,
В ее объятьях Робинзон
М жемчуг белый, жемчуг черный
Перебирает в пальцах он.
Ее звучание прекрасно,
Так страстно тенет восхищая.
Из глубины рождая звук,
Он затрагивает все вокруг.     (Фортепиано)

На нашім інструменті
Є і струни, і педаль. 
Хто ж він є?
Безперечно, це – знайомий наш ...    (Рояль)

Я стою на трех ногах,
Ноги в черных сапогах.
Зубы белые, педаль.
Как зовут меня?    (Рояль)

 Он по виду – брат баяну,
Где веселье, там и он.
Я подсказывать не стану
Всем знаком …   (Аккордеон)

От гармони он родился,
С пианино подружился.
Он и на баян похож.
Как его ты назовешь?    (Аккордеон)

Рояль с баяном подружились
И навсегда объединились.
А ты названье угадаешь
Содружества мехов и клавиш?    (Аккордеон)

Хотел бы ты рояль одеть на плечи,
Шагать с органом далеко-далече,
Чтоб музыка весёлая лилась,
И улица сама пустилась в пляс?
Ты клавиши возьми у фортепьяно,
Меха возьми у гулкого органа,
Твоим воображеньем сотворён
И запоёт тогда ...               (Аккордеон)

В руки ты ее возьмешь,
То растянешь, то сожмешь,
Звонкая, нарядная,
Русская трехрядная.    (Гармонь)

Ящик на коленях пляшет -
То поет, то горько плачет.       (Гармонь)

То толстеет, то худеет,
На весь дом голосит.     (Гармонь)

Як до рук її візьмеш 
І міхами розведеш, 
Ще й натиснеш ґудзики – 
Злинуть звуки музики.
Ось послухай трошки, 
Хто співа?                    (Гармошка)

У нее вся душа нараспашку, 
И хоть пуговки есть — не рубашка, 
Не индюшка, а надувается, 
И не птица, а заливается.       (Гармошка) 


На коленях я часто сижу,
Нахожусь постоянно в движенье,
Как живая, я дышу,
И все слышат мое пенье.       (Гармонь)

Що за гість прийшов у дім?
Скільки ґудзиків на нім!
А почнеш їх натискати, - 
Починає гість співати!    (Гармошка. Баян.)

----------

белинская (07.10.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

Консультація для батьків
Вплив звуків природи на наше здоров’я 

Сучасне життя наповнене різного роду стресами, з якими людині щодня доводиться стикається. Стрес може бути викликаний багатьма причинами. Одним з негативних факторів, що впливають на наш організм, є навколишній шум сучасного міста. 
Він негативно впливає як на розумове, так і на фізичне здоров’я людини. Стрес може призвести також до різних порушень сну, в результаті чого, людина почуває себе погано як фізично, так і морально. 
Вже давно доведено, що природні звуки природи можуть надавати терапевтичний вплив на весь наш організм. Ці природні звуки позитивно впливають на всі життєва важливі системи людини. Вони допомагають розслабити і розум, і тіло, зняти стрес і внутрішнє напруження. 
Численні дослідження довели позитивний вплив спокійної музики на сон. Прослуховуючи ніжну музику природи за 45 – 60 хвилин до засинання, Ви отримуєте не тільки позитивні емоції, а й відмінний природний заспокійливий засіб. Ваше дихання стає рівним і глибоким, кров’яний тиск вирівнюється, голова наповнюється світлими і радісними почуттями.
Звуки природи допомагають активізувати області мозку, які відповідають за почуття радості та щастя. Музика природи чудово піднімає настрій і є незамінним засобом для людей, які страждають від депресії. Дослідження, проведені психологами,показують, що почуття депресії можна зменшити до 25% тільки лише прослуховуванням приємної музики.
Під час прослуховування розслаблюючих звуків  природи, Ваше тіло і розум розслаблюються, що в свою чергу підсилює вашу імунну систему, що особливо важливе для дітей. 
Музика може чудово поєднуватися з іншими методами лікування, допомагаючи людині вилікуватися набагато швидше. 
Звичайно, у кожної людини є свої уподобання при виборі музики. Вам потрібно лише прислухатися до свого організму і вибрати ту музику або ті звуки природи, які доставляють вам радість. Звуки природи будуть цікаві для ваших малят, і тому прослуховування такої природно музики буде не тільки корисне, а ще й цікаве!

----------

net27520 (08.08.2018), Веселка (17.11.2018)

----------


## irina ivanovna

ВИСТУП ПРО МУЗИЧНЕ  ВИХОВАННЯ   
       Стежина дитини в життя  пролягає  через перших наставників – вихователів ,фізич- ного   керівника , психолога , методиста , завідувачки , музичних  керівників .Як ми зуміємо  розповісти дітям про навколишнє життя , розвинути в них емоційне    ставле -   ння  до  навколишнього , до  музики , викликати любов до  рідної землі , до нашого  
народу ,до його  звичаїв та обрядів , -  багато в чому залежатиме доля дитини – май –
бутнього   нашої держави . 
         За роки нашої роботи в садочку ми переконалися : якою б не була програма нав – чання і  виховання дошкільників , одне з головних місць в ній відводиться музичному
вихованню  .   
         Музичне виховання – це  цілеспрямоване   формування  особистості дитини дією
музичного мистецтва  , формування інтересів , потреб , здібностей , естетичного став –
лення   до музики .
        Музичний розвиток – це результат формування дитини в процесі активної музич –
ної   діяльності .
       Виходячи з цього головними завданнями  музичного виховання в нашому садку :
1.Виховувати інтерес і любов до музики ;
2 .Збагачувати музичні враження дітей , ознайомлюючи їх з різними музичними  
    творами . 
3. Ознайомлювати дітей з найпростішими  музичними   поняттями , розвивати навич –
 ки  слухання музики , співу , музично – ритмічного  руху , гри на дитячих музичних
інструментах . 
4.Розвивати  елементарну чутливість , сенсорні здібності і ладово – висотний слух , 
 відчуття ритму , формувати співочий голос і виразність рухів ;
5.Прищеплювати елементарні співочі та рухові навички ,добиваючись простоти і вира-
  зності  виконання музичних творів ;
6.Сприяти виникненню і початковим виявам  музичного смаку на основі отриманих вражень і уявлень про  музику , формуючи спершу вибірне , а потім оцінне ставлення
До музичних творів ;
7.Розвивати творчу активність в усіх доступних дітям видах музичної діяльності :відтво-
 ренні  характерних образів в іграх і хороводах , використанні вивчених танцювальних 
 рухів у нових , самостійно знайдених поєднаннях , імпровізації маленьких пісень ,спі-
ваночок .
    Таким чином формується самостійність, ініціатива і прагнення застосовувати у повсякденному житті  вивчений репертуар , грати на музичних інструментах ,співати ,
танцювати.
   Яким же чином і коли можна виховувати у дітей  естетичний смак , любов до музики,
навчити  елементарним музичним рухам ,провести цікаве і захоплююче дійство?
    Саме під час проведення занять, самостійної музичної діяльності, підготовки  та про-
ведення  свят і розваг  - здійснюється основна мета музичного виховання.
У розв язанні основних завдань дошкільної освіти сьогодення акцент робиться   і на 
Виховання дитини засобами музики . З цією метою ми ставимо собі за ціль – активне
залучення  дітей до музики , гуманізація стосунків між муз керівником та дітьми ,під-
готовка   і проведення великої кількості свят та розваг .Для принципу проникнення
музики  у всі сфери життя дітей музичні керівники намагаються забезпечити  гармо-
нійне поєднання всіх форм музичної діяльності у дитячому садку, що спрямовуються
 на реалізацію єдиної мети – всебічний, гармонійний розвиток особисті , тобто прак-
 практичну  готовність дитини до життя .
    Однією з основних форм організації музичної діяльності є заняття , в якому беруть 
участь усі діти того чи іншого віку.Вони  колективно співають , грають , танцюють.
Об єднані спільними переживаннями , прагненням ,виконати спільну справу , діти 
відчувають , що успіхи і невдача кожного – успіх і невдача  всього колективу.
Це – найефективніша форма організації дитячої музичної діяльності .Заняття прово-
дяться  за програмою планомірно з усіх видів музичної діяльності.Музичні керівники
розподіляють матеріал на декілька занять так ,що кожне є продовженням попереднього.На заняттях відбувається різноманітна зміна діяльності:діти співають , 
танцюють , граються , слухають музику . Організація занять визначається віковими 
особливостями дітей і відбувається на взаєминах дорослого і дитини . Плавно ускладнюючи заняття , міняючи методичні прийоми , музичні керівники організовують 
заняття так , щоб уже в старших групах діти навчилися діяти активніше , самостійніше .
Враховуючи завдання , що виникають у ході роботи , муз .керівники  застосовують форму індивідуальних занять , які проводять  після спільного . Вони пояснюють і 
показують  той чи інший прийом у співі , русі , тренують дитину до виконання того чи 
іншого завдання. 
 Також , застосовують  музичні  керівники і заняття з невеликою групою дітей , коли їм треба допомогти оволодіти тим чи іншим прийомом гри на інструментах , розучити 
якийсь таночок  чи пісню для подальшого виконання їх на святі.Такі заняття проводяться епізодично , по мірі потреби . Може бути і  зміна традиційних  форм занять , адже музичні керівники впроваджують новітні види роботи : бінарні , інтегровані , домінантні , тематичні , комплексні заняття . Вони дають можливість
глибше зупинитись на тому чи іншому етапі вивчення чи закріплення музичного мате-
ріалу.У  процесі співів музичні керівники розвивають у дітей слухові уявлення , мелодичний слух , ладове чуття , чуття ритму , музичну пам ять .  Під час співів  вдоско-
налюється   мова дітей ,приділяється увага  при вимові слів , що допомагає правильно-
 му  їх засвоєнню . Заняття  співами організовують , об єднують дитячий колектив .
Всі діти співають із задоволенням , незалежно від природних музичних здібностей . 
Музичні керівники використовують в своїй роботі різноманітний пісенний матеріал .
Твори цікаві і доступні для дітей .
       Виходячи з багаторічного досвіду роботи по залученню дошкільнят до музичної 
діяльності    говорить про те , що потяг до музики постійний , життєво необхідний .
Тому , намагаємося по- можливості давати слухати дітям гарні мелодії , що їх вико-
нують  дорослі й діти , казки у музичному  супроводі , українську народну музику та
музику інших народів , класичні твори , рекомендовані програмою дошкільного виховання .Підбирається музичними керівниками такий   матеріал , за допомогою 
якого використовується весь багатий гуманістичний потенціал музики для виховання у дітей кращих  людських якостей .
      Одним із   видів діяльності  на  музичному  занятті є  музично-ритмічні  вправи, які                      
  організовують дітей на  заняттях,  емоційно  настроюють  їх.  У  процесі  виконання  вправ  удосконалюються   основні  рухи  і вивчаються  танцювальні.Діти дізнаються , 
як  передавати рухами зміст , характер , форму та засоби    виразності музичного твору і навчаються  це робити .
      Серед рухів під музику одне з центральних місць займає музична гра , адже цей вид діяльності близький і зрозумілий нашим  дітям  і  значною мірою сприяє  їхньому музичному  і загальному розвитку .Задовольняючи  прагнення погратися , потанцювати , дитина   уявляє ігрову ситуацію , запам ятовує  її  сюжет , музику , рухи .
Фантазуючи , вона прагне до розвитку ситуації в хороводі , грі , танці .Дитина переживає  різноманітні життєві враження в художніх музично – рухливих образах , що сприяє формуванню конкретно – образного мислення .Тобто , під впливом музично – 
рухової   та  ігрової  діяльності у    дітей поступово розвивається відчуття , сприймання ,
увага ,уява , пам’ять , мислення  . Дошкільники  нашого  садочку  знають  багато  українських  народних  ігор : «Микита » , «Грицики », «Печу , печу хлібчик » ,  «Мак » ,
 « А ми просо сіяли » , « Веселий  бубон » , тощо .Окремою    ниточкою проходять  
сюжетно – обрядові  ігри  « Кривий  танець » , «Перепілочка » , « Віночок » , які  у  тісному взаємозв ‘ язку  використовують   вихователі та  музичні керівники  , одночасно    збагачуючи  знання  дітей  про  обрядові   традиції  та  звичаї нашого народу .
      Окрім  музичних  ігор  ,  значне  місце  в  музично – ритмічному  вихованні  належить  танцям . Під  час  занять  музичні  керівники  приділяють  велику  увагу  
відпрацюванню  точності  й  красоти  рухів . Вони  допомагають  дітям  розвивати  
 музично – рухову  пам’ять  , рухливість , емоційність , музичність , творчу    уяву  і  фантазію  , здібності  до  імпровізації  в  русі  , під  музику  через  музично – ритмічний
психотренінг   .Наші  вихованці  охоче  виконують  танці  народів  світу , сучасні  танці:
  “Український  гопак “, « Моряцький  танок », «Білоруська полька  »,  « Російський  танок » , « Танок  із  іграшками » , « Джентельменський   танок » , тощо .
Випускники  дитячого садка  , вийшовши  з його  стін  , продовжують  танцювати в  ансамблях : « Грація », « Шанс », «Шарм» . Музичні  керівники  нашого  садочку  
готують   атрибути  для  танців , добирають  величезну  фонотеку  музичних  творів, 
допомагають  у  підборі  та  створенні  костюмів , декорацій , обладнання  для свят 
 і  розваг .Вихователі  також  беруть  активну  участь  у  музичних  заняттях:співають
разом  з дітьми ,закріплюють  з  ними  танцювальні  рухи ( адже  музичні  керівники
у  цей  час  грають  на  інструменті),розучують  фрагменти  інсценівок .Для  цього
музичні  керівники  консультують  вихователів  , перед  кожним  заняттям  чи  розвагою  ознайомлюють  їх  з  музичним  матеріалом .
      Інша  форма  організації  музичної  діяльності  дошкільників  в  ДНЗ «Ромашка » -
музика  свят  і  розваг  .Як  форма  організації  музичної  діяльності  свята  і  розваги
поєднуються  з  іншими  її  видами  -  театрально – ігровою , художньо – словесною , живописною – і  допомагають  вирішувати  важливі  морально – естетичні завдання
виховання .В  дитячому  садку  проводяться  свята , присвячені  осінній  порі :
«Осінь  барвиста » , «Осіння  подорож  Зайчика » , «Свято  врожаю » , «Весілля  Морквини» , «На  городі  у  бабусі  Насті », « Осінній  ярмарок », «Осінній  бал  » ,
«Щедра Осінь  господиня » , «По  гаях й  дібровах  стиха  ходить  Осінь  золота » ,
 « Свято  на  столі »;
   зимові : «Свято  Миколая » , «Святковий  Новорічний  карнавал » , «Наша  нічка – 
Новорічка » , «Добрий  день  , ялинко !», «Дід Мороз – чарівник » , «Снігова Королева»
«Дванадцять  місяців » , «Новорічні  пригоди  у  казковому  лісі », «Казковий  зорепад»,
«Різдво  Христове  і  Щедрий  вечір , добрий вечір !» , «Масляна » ;
  весняні : « А  вже  весна – красна » , «На  веселім  лузі  », «Сплетемо  вінок  весняний»
«Ясне  сонечко ти  сяй  і  малят  розвеселяй !», «Нумо , дівчата !», «У  пошуках 
Сонечка » , «Мамин  день » , «Свято  гумору » , «Свято  Великодня » ;
Випускні   свята: «Прощавай  наш дитсадочок » , «Ми  першокласники », «Вже  кличе
 всіх  нас  школа …», «Перший  раз  у  перший  клас » ;
родинні   свята : «Роде  наш  красний , роде наш  прекрасний !», «Сім’я  як  квіточка »,
«Феєрія  сімей » , «Свято  нашого  роду » і  інші.
       Ці  святкування  сприймаються  дітьми  як  великі , радісні  події , в яких  кожна  дитина  почуває  себе  членом  великого  колективу .

----------

net27520 (08.08.2018), белинская (07.10.2019), Веселка (17.11.2018)

----------


## irina ivanovna

Продовження:
        Виконання пісень , святкових  перешикувань , хороводів , танців  єднає  всіх  в  одному  привітанні .Участь  дорослих ,- виразне виконання творів  музичними  керівниками , винахідливість  ведучого , тактовні , вмілі  дії  всіх  вихователів ,радісні
оплески  батьків ,-- усе  це  необхідні  умови , які  сприяють дитячій музичній  діяльності .У  створенні  гарного  настрою  досить  важливу  роль  відіграють  організація  дитячих   виступів  і  ступінь  складності  виконання  , вивчених  на  музичних  заняттях , пісень , танців , хороводів , святкових  вправ .З’являється певна
невимушеність, така  властива  дошкільникам .Музичні  керівники   Бойко .І .І . та
Тарасенко  А . О .так   організовують  підготовку   свят,  що  вона  не  руйнує  планомірності  музичного  розвитку,  не  перевантажує  їх , не  порушує  загальний  розпорядок  роботи .
    Сценарії  свят  і  розваг  складаються музичними  керівниками  і  обговорюються  на  педрадах , де  визначається  участь  вихователів  у  святковому дійстві , оговорюються
оформлення  зали , атрибутів  та  костюмів .Адже  в  нашому  дружньому  творчому
колективі  спільна  мета -  щасливі , здорові , розвинені  діти . Вихователі  і  муз керівники  разом  дбають  про  костюми  дітей  , про  оригінальні  атрибути ,беруть  ролі  різних  персонажів  під  час  свят , розваг , занять . А  успіх  проведених  дійств  завжди  ділиться  на  всіх  , хто  їх  готував .
       Розваги  в  нашому  дитячому  садку  різноманітні  за  своєю  тематикою  та  організацією . В  деяких  видах  розваг , де виконавці  дорослі , діти  виступають  у  ролі  
глядачів . В  інших  - діти  самі  танцюють , співають , декламують  вірші , інсценізують  казки , тощо .Іноді  разом  виступають  діти  і  дорослі .У  ДНЗ  організовуються  розваги,  що  вони  не  створюють  зайвих  труднощів, не вимагають  від  дітей  додаткових  навантажень  під  час  підготовки . Цікавим  для  дітей  нашого  садочку  є  використання  в  святах і  розвагах  художнього  оформлення , яке  створює  незвичайні
ситуації , вносить  сюрпризність  і сприймається  як захоплююче  видовище .
Таким  чином , свята  і  розваги в  нашому  садочку  - найцікавіша  виховна  форма  організації  музичної  діяльності , бо  створюють  невимушені  веселощі , радість , викликають  у  дітей  бажання  самостійно  і  творчо  виявити  себе .
       Ще  однією  з  форм  музичної  діяльності  в  садочку  «Ромашка», є  музика  у  повсякденному  житті . Супроводжуючи  рухливі  ігри , різні  заняття , прогулянки , 
ранкову  гімнастику ,   музика  створює  певний  настрій , поглиблює  враження , єднає
спільними   переживаннями , дисциплінує  дітей . Така  організація  вимагає  від  муз. керівників  неабияких  здібностей, великої  майстерності , винахідливості , творчого  підходу , вони  вміють  запропонувати  дітям  заспівати  відповідну  для  цього  моменту  пісню , потанцювати  цікавий  танок , послухати  музику  у  записі . Музика ,
музичний  супровід  є  складовою  частиною  фізичного  виховання , адже  під  час  цих  занять  музика  служить  фоном , на  якому  муз керівники  вміють  швидко  реагувати  на  зміну  рухових  моментів  та  їх  динаміку .
 Музика  у  ранковій  гімнастиці  використовується  більш  планомірно .Тут  можуть  звучати  пісні , марші , твори у записі чи на фортепіано .Все  це  покращує  поставу  дітей , сприяє  розвиткові  ходьби  та  бігу , координації  рухів .
          Уміло  здійснюють  педагоги  взаємозв’язок  рідної  природи  ,мовленнєвого  спілкування, художньої  літератури з музичним  вихованням .Це  планується  майстерно , компетентно , завдяки  спільній  роботі  музичних  керівників  , 
вихователів і методиста .Вони  разом  спільними  зусиллями  ставлять  різноманітні  вистави , в тому  числі  лялькові і музичні ,організовують  театралізовані і фольклорні
 дійства .
      Таким  чином ,  cтворюючи  правильні   умови  для  музичного  розвитку  дітей 
та  виховання , музичні  керівники  нашого  закладу  установили  тісний  взаємозв’язок
різних   форм  організації  музичної  діяльності .
      Необхідною  умовою  вдосконалення  музично – естетичного  розвитку  дошкільнят  нашої  установи  є диференційований  підхід  до  навчання . З  музичних  занять  видно,
що  серед  дітей  4-5  років  починають  виділятися  їхні  ровесники  з  особливими  музичними  здібностями .Їм  уже  стає  замало  музичних  занять ,вони  цікавляться  музичними  інструментами ,сучасною  музикою  для  дорослих ,залюбки  співають  сучасних  пісень . Для  таких  дітей  створюється  дещо  ускладнена  програма . З цією  
метою  в нашому  садочку  створені  гуртки  по  роботі  з  обдарованими  дітьми :
«Ранкова  зірка » , « Малюки » . Заняття  в  гуртку  проводяться  2-3 рази  на  місяць. Перед  цими  дітьми  музичні  керівники  ставлять  більш  високі  вимоги . Зміст  їхньої
гурткової  роботи  спирається  на  такі  аспекти :
1)дати  можливість  дітям  проявити  свою  творчість  у  танцях ,музичних  іграх , піснях,
грі   на  музичних  інструментах ;
2) вчити  комбінувати  знайомі  рухи  в  танцях і іграх ;
3)імпровізувати  танцювальні  рухи  відповідно  до  особливостей  музичного  твору ;
4)вчити  складати  прості  музично – танцювальні  композиції  на  основі  комбінування  доступних  танцювальних  елементів ;
5)вчити  відображати  різноманітний  характер  музики  в  піснях ;
6)називати  назви  пісень  за  співом  дорослого  чи  дітей ;
7)знаходити  сильну  долю  мелодії  та  вміти  відображати  її  в оплесках , на  ударних  і  шумових  інструментах;
8) вміти  музично , пластично , пісенно  оформляти  гру ,творити  музику , діставати  задоволення від  самовираження  в  діях  під  музику .
      Зміст  роботи  з  обдарованими  дітьми  в  гуртках  залежить від  напрямку  їхніх  інтересів і нахилів . Одна  підгрупа  дітей  цікавиться  виконавською  діяльністю , інша –
Танцювальною ,дехто – грою на  інструментах .
     Музичні  керівники  намагаються  виявити  не  тільки  ці  нахили , а й  збагачувати  й 
Розширювати  їх . У  цьому  вони вбачають  основне  завдання  роботи  з  обдарованими  дітьми . Адже , кожна  дитина – творча  особистість . І  лише  усвідомивши  це , ми  прагнемо  максимально  розвинути  в  дітей  закладені  природою  здібності .Засобами  музики , художнього  слова ,музичні  керівники  постійно  прагнуть  впливати  на  розвиток  уяви ,художнього  смаку  вихованців ,
Заохочують їх  мислити  самостійно  і  неординарно . Керівництво  педагогів полягає
не  тільки  у  використанні  методів  і  прийомів , що  активізують  творчі  виявлення  дітей , а й  співтворчі  із  дітьми у  процесі  виконання  творчих  завдань . Це позитивно
впливає на  розвиток  виявлень  вихованців .
    Під  час  роботи  з  обдарованими  дітьми  у  гуртку  було  вивчено  багато  різноманітних  танців : «Танок  з  рушниками» , «З  іграшками», «Ти  моя  Україно!»,
 «З  бубнами », «Берізки», «Український  гопачок»; пісень : «Мама  і  сонечко », «Україно-ненько», «Найщасливіша », «Жайворонки», «Частівки» .
      За  звичай , у  травні  місяці  музичні  керівники  організовують  концерт  учасників
гуртка ,  на  якому  звітують  про  свою  роботу  , яку  провели  за  час  навчального  року . Це  цікаве  видовищне  свято , на  яке  ми  запрошуємо  всіх бажаючих .
      Усі  зазначені  вище  форми  роботи  з  обдарованими  дітьми  спрямовані  на  загальний  та  розумовий  розвиток  дитини . Широке  залучення  дітей  до  різноманітних  видів  музичної  діяльності  в  нашому  закладі – обов’язкова  умова  розвитку  в  них  творчих  здібностей .
    Невід 'ємною  частиною  роботи  музичних  керівників  Бойко .І.І.  та  Тарасенко А. О.
 є   робота  з  батьками . Адже  , встановити  контакт  з  батьками – важлива  робота  і 
музкерівника , і  вихователя . Батьки  допомагають  у  підготовці  і проведенні  свят  і  розваг  . Та  передусім , співпраця  з  батьками  необхідна  для  того , щоб  спільними  зусиллями  виховувати  дітей  вдома  і  в  садочку . Один  із  найважливіших  аспектів 
такого  співробітництва  полягає  в   подоланні   педагогічної  ,  психологічної   неосвідченності  батьків . З  цією  метою  на  группах  виготовляються  музичними  керівниками  ширми . Діти   часто   розповідають  батькам  про  те , що  вони  сьогодні  вчили  на  музичному  занятті ,  що  танцювали ,  яку  пісеньку  співали , що  слухали…
Традиційно  в  садочку  проводяться  дні  відкритих  дверей , під  час  яких  батьки 
можуть завітати  на  музичні  заняття  і  побачити  на  власні  очі  успіхи  чи  невдачі  своєї  дитини , порівняти  її  знання  і  вміння  з  іншими  дітьми .Музичні  керівники  інколи  під  час  вивчення  складного  руху   чи  в  момент  відпрацювання  точності ,
емоційності , естетичності  того  чи  іншого  руху  «задають»  дітям  так  звані  домашні  завдання ( «попрацювати  з  батьками», «вивчити  слова  пісеньки», «відпрацювати  
рухи  перед  дзеркалом»,тощо).Дуже  цікаво  проходять  і  організовуються  зустрічі  з  батьками  на  родинних  святах : «Мамина  світлиця», «Мамина  колисанка », «КВК  з
батьками», «Сім'я  як  квіточка», «Щедрий  вечір , добрий  вечір», «Свято  нашого  роду», «Бенефіс  сімей», «Роде  наш  красний, роде  наш  прекрасний », тощо .
Перед  проведенням  таких  свят  музичні  керівники  роздають  на  групи  анкети ,
з допомогою  яких  виділяють  найбільш  обдарованих , зацікавлених  батьків .
З  ними  проводиться  робота  по  вивченню  пісень, гуморесок , навіть  таночків , 
інколи  батьки  погоджуються  виконати  ту  чи  іншу  роль  на  святі .Коли  батьки  разом  зі  своїми  дітьми  приймають  участь  у  святах , розвагах- це  згуртовує  їхні  сім’ї, підносить  авторитет  батьків  в  очах  дітей , та й батьки  розуміють  яка  це  неабияка  старанна  праця – виступ  на  святі .
     Таким  чином , спільна  робота  музичних  керівників  з  батьками  дасть  змогу  кожній  сім’ї  взяти  правильний  напрям  у  вихованні   дитини ,  у  вихованні  любові 
 до музики  , розвиткові  їхніх  естетичних  смаків  і  вподобань .
     Контроль і  керівництво  за  виконанням  програмових  вимог  полягає  у  затвердженні   місячних  планів  роботи , сценаріїв  свят , розваг , планів  гурткової
роботи.Форми  контролю  різноманітні : спостереження  за  роботою  вихователя  і 
музичного  керівника  та  діяльністю  дітей , перевірка  готовності  до  робочого  дня ,
перегляд  дитячих  ранків , розваг , контроль за  виконанням  попередніх  рекомендацій , зауважень , пропозицій. Наслідки  фіксуються  в  ділових  щоденниках  задуючої , вихователя – методиста , у  довідках  тематичних  перевірок .
   Одже , щоб  добитися  позитивного  результату  і  повноцінного  гармонійного  розвитку  дітей ,їх  нормального  музично – гармонійного  розвитку ,виховання  в  них  почуття  колективізму  , любов  до  музики , всебічної  і  надійної  підготовки  до  навчання в  школі  ,  можна  досягти  тоді , коли  ми  самі  будем  розуміти  і  бажати  дойти  до  якнайкращих    результатів  у  своїй  роботі .

----------

net27520 (08.08.2018), белинская (07.10.2019), Веселка (17.11.2018)

----------


## Оксана Васильевна

КНИГА "МУЗИЧНА ДІЯЛЬНІСТЬ" середня група ( календарне планування, музичні твори. конспекти занять)
книга Музична дVяльнVсть середня група.rar

----------

Alina Bila (25.01.2016), Anytka-80 (30.07.2017), dididi (02.07.2018), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), nastiabar (01.07.2018), net27520 (08.08.2018)

----------


## galina-muz

*Диагностика музыкальных способностей детей*

В учебном пособии обобщен психолого-педагогический опыт, и представлена авторская позиция по изучению уровня развития музыкальных способностей детей, прежде всего дошкольного и младшего школьного возраста. Дано обоснование формирования общих и музыкальных способностей, раскрываются практические рекомендации по построению и применению системы музыкально-диагностических методов (комплекс тестов) по измерению уровня развития музыкальных способностей ребенка.

Учебное пособие предназначено студентам высших учебных заведений, обучающимся по специальности «Музыкальное образование», музыкальным руководителям ДОУ, учителям музыки общеобразовательных школ, педагогам детских школ искусств, ведущим практику музыкально-эстетического воспитания в системе дополнительного образования.

*Скачать*

----------


## Elen2

Звуки праздника. Диск 32 http://yadi.sk/d/dITY4a9Z6PwuJ 

 Интересный и качественный материал для звукового сопровождения семейных, школьных, профессиональных, народных и календарных праздников: песни, минусовки, фоны, музыкальные игры, сказки, сценки, танцы, заставки, отбивки, шумы, ноты, тексты и т.д. 
 Этот сборник посвящен весне и весенним праздникам. 

 Весь материал расположен по рубрикам: 
 Песня на празднике. Играем и поем от души. 
 Создаем настроение. Музыкальные фоны. 
 Музыкальный акцент. Отбивки, заставки, концовки. 
 Танцзал. Музыка разных эпох и народов. 
 Music party. Веселимся с друзьями. 
 Волшебник Звук. Музыкальные книжки и сказки. 
 Весенние звуки и стуки. 

 1. Песня на празднике. Играем и поем от души (плюс, минус, текст, ноты). 
 1.1. Мама, мамочка (плюс, минус, текст) 
 (сл. и муз. Н. и И. Нужиных). 
 1.2. Мама (плюс, минус, текст) (Д. Сидоров). 
 1.3. Для мам и бабушек (плюс, минус, текст, ноты) 
 (А. Григорьева). 
 1.4. 90-60-90 (плюс, минус, минус с мелодией, текст, ноты) 
 (сл. Т. Рядчиковой, муз. А. Комарова). 
 1.5. Бабам после сорока (плюс, минус, текст) (А. Тихорецкая). 
 1.6. Я сама (плюс, минус, текст) 
 (сл. О. Сердцевой, муз. Е. Роговой). 
 1.7. Бабья роща (плюс, минус, текст) (В. Караблин). 
 1.8. Когда поет душа (плюс, минус, текст, ноты) 
 (сл. И. Нагорной, муз. Г. Грошкова). 
 1.9. Песня снохи (плюс, минус, минус с мелодией, текст, ноты) (сл. Т. Рядчиковой, муз. А. Комарова). 
 1.10. С юбилеем (плюс, минус, текст) (Н. Васильев). 
 1.11. С днем рождения, мама (плюс, минус, текст) 
 (А. Маковецкая). 
 1.12. Я пришел! (плюс, минус, минус с мелодией, текст, ноты) (Сл. И. Башкировой, муз. С. Чигинцева.) 
 1.13. Улыбнись! (плюс, минус, текст, ноты) 
 (Сл. Г. Барышевой, муз. И. Брайловской.) 
 1.14. Воздушный шарик (плюс, минус, текст) 
 (сл. Г. Капля, С. Лагуткиной, муз. Г. Капля). 
 1.15. Дружба (плюс, минус, текст ) (Н. Васильева). 
 1.16. Межпланетный круизер (плюс, минус, текст, ноты) 
 (сл. А. Вайнера, муз. Н. Вайнер). 
 1.17. Ласточки (плюс, минус, минус с мелодией, текст, ноты) (сл. Л. Литвиной, муз. В. Литвина). 
 1.18. Красивая (плюс, минус, текст) (С. Ярушин). 
 2. Создаем настроение. Музыкальные фоны. 
 2.1. Солнышко в ладошках (Е. Наумова). 
 2.2. Подари (А. Маньшин). 
 2.3. Доброе утро (А. Гусева). 
 2.4. Цвет ванили (Е. Наумова). 
 2.5. Модница (А. Комаров). 
 2.6. Пижон (А. Комаров). 
 2.7. Наигрыш (С. Чигинцев). 
 2.8. Цветок (А. Гусева). 
 2.9. Wonderful world (С. Грищук). 
 2.10. Солдатская деревня. 
 3. Музыкальный акцент. Отбивки, заставки, концовки. 
 3.1. Терминаторы (С. Чигинцев). 
 3.2. В органном зале. 
 3.3. Харлей (Е. Воронюк (DJ John V.). 
 3.4. Песня соловья. 
 3.5. Соловьиные трели. 
 3.6. Поймали вора. 
 3.7. Люблю кунг-фу (Е. Воронюк (DJ John V.). 
 3.8. Мелодия ночи (Е. Воронюк (DJ John V.). 
 3.9. Концовка 1 (Е. Наумова). 
 3.10. Концовка 2 (Е. Наумова). 

 4. Танцзал. Музыка разных эпох и народов. 
 4.1. Крыжачок. 
 4.2. Ламбамба. 
 4.3. Хип-хоп (Е. Воронюк (DJ John V.). 
 4.4. Вару-вару. 
 5. Music party. Веселимся с друзьями. 
 5.1. Музыкальная викторина для детей `Сказочные герои`. 

 6. Волшебник Звук. Музыкальные книжки и сказки. 
 6.1. Заклички на Масленицу (А. Воробьев). 
 - А кто у нас белая (плюс, минус, ноты и текст) 
 - Весна - красна (плюс, минус, ноты и текст) 
 - Веснянка (плюс, минус, ноты и текст) 
 - Жаворонок-дуда (плюс, минус, ноты и текст) 
 - Кулик (плюс, минус, ноты и текст) 
 - Чижик-пыжик (плюс, минус, ноты и текст) 
 - Широкая Масленица (плюс, минус, ноты и текст) 
 7. Весенние звуки и стуки. 
 7.1. Весенние явления (капель, птичье щебетание, ручьи, таяние снега). 
 7.2. Насекомые (жук, комар, кузнечик, муха, пчелы, сверчок, цикада, шмель). 
 ВЕСЕЛИТЕ С УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕМ!

----------


## котстудент

Автор: Зинаида Лукьянова 
Продолжительность: 10 часов 29 минут 
Язык: русский 
Размер: 2.39 Gb

http://photoshablon.ru/news/2013-09-03-23463

----------


## Пензева Людмила

> хто має в електроному вигляді книгу
> "Музика виховує, розвиває, оздоровлює" автор С.Нечай на неї є реклама у дошкільному вих-нні поділіться?


 Я весь интернет перерыла - нет её нигде, пришлось выписать на этом сайте http://www.dk-books.com/book/79117/ , завтра иду на почту забирать, обошлась  в 58 грн. (сюда входит пересылка 15 грн. на УКр почту). Это единственная книга для музруков (кроме самой "Дитини") которая рекомендована Министерством.

----------

Светланапр (26.07.2018)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

https://yadi.sk/i/lCVeflvEZb6ot  Музична мозаїка

----------

LlLena (19.04.2020), Notka Fa (13.11.2016), romada (24.04.2016), алена-09 (05.11.2019), МОИ 38 (30.10.2021), Ніка (24.10.2017)

----------


## Осянечка

Книга Т. Суворова "Танцуй,малыш". https://cloud.mail.ru/public/0487395...zui_malish.rar

----------

SVETUSIK (15.02.2020), Ніка (17.02.2016)

----------


## Осянечка

Музыка для зарядки с интересной озвучкой     https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8cda742...0%BA%D0%B8.rar

----------

DELON 5 (08.05.2017), irusa (06.11.2016), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), laratet (27.01.2016), LiliyaOdiss (26.01.2016), LlLena (19.04.2020), pianistka98 (12.06.2019), Rita03 (12.11.2016), SVETUSIK (15.02.2020), Венерочка (11.12.2015), илатан (10.09.2019), Лариса12 (23.02.2020), МОИ 38 (30.10.2021), Ніка (17.02.2016), Светланапр (26.07.2018)

----------


## катя 98

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anytka-80 (13.06.2017), irusa (13.02.2016), Lussia (25.04.2016), n@denk@ (17.08.2016), Note (14.02.2016), Notka Fa (23.01.2016), romada (21.02.2016), sveta_power (08.06.2016), SVETUSIK (15.02.2020), yuzef (23.01.2016), Валя Муза (26.01.2016), Венерочка (10.03.2016), Лариса12 (07.11.2016), лида-1410 (06.11.2016), Олег Лекарь (09.01.2017), Осянечка (06.02.2017), Пензева Людмила (05.09.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки.нашла 2 хорошие книжки.
*Сценарії позакласних заходів*
для 1–4 класів
http://metodportal.net/system/files/..._14_klasiv.pdf
*Зміст*
Передмова ................................................................................................................ 5
Зима.......................................................................................................................... 6
Новорічний бал-маскарад (1 клас).................................................................. 6
Новорічний ранок «Ми танцюєм круг ялинки,
зустрічаєм рік Новий!» (3 клас).......................................................................15
Новорічний ранок «Здрастуй, наш веселий Новий рік!» (4 клас)................ 28
Виховна година «Бережіть птахів узимку» (4 клас)....................................... 37
Посвята в читачі (1 клас)................................................................................ 54
Весна ...................................................................................................................... 64
Ранок «Хай живуть хороші мами всіх дівчаток і хлоп’ят» (1 клас)............... 64
Ранок «Усе починається з мами» (2 клас)...................................................... 78
Квітковий бал на честь Весни-чарівниці (3 клас)..........................................91
Виховна година «Земля, яку сходив Кобзар» (4 клас) .................................101
Свято Весни-паняночки «Весна — всім утіха» (2 клас)...............................109
Конкурс «Чарівна Полтавочка» (3 клас) ......................................................119
Ранок «Ми матір називаємо святою...» (4 клас)...........................................128
Виховна година «Слава довічна воді» (3 клас) .............................................140
Свято прощання з 1 класом «Ми тепер не просто діти,
ми — найсправжні школярі!»........................................................................154
Свято прощання з 2 класом ..........................................................................163
Ранок «Прощавай, Букварику,— наш найперший друже!» (1 клас)............175
Додаток..........................................................................................................188
Літературна година «Книга — морська глибина» (3 клас)...........................190
Ранок «Дім без книги, як день без сонця» (3 клас)......................................201
Ранок «Чарівний світ казки» (2 клас)...........................................................213
Літо .......................................................................................................................222
Літературно-музична композиція «Сонце дитинства» (3 клас) ..................222
Ранок «Давайте познайомимося» (1 клас)....................................................233
Осінь......................................................................................................................240
Ранок «Добре вчитися у школі!» (1 клас)......................................................240
Літературно-музична композиція, присвячена річниці визволення
Полтави від німецько-фашистських загарбників
«Ніхто не забутий, ніщо не забуто» (3 клас).................................................253
Виховна година, присвячена річниці визволення України
від фашистських загарбників «Свято із сльозами на очах» (4 клас)............262
Свято «Хліб-годувальник — всьому голова» (4 клас)...................................277
Виховні заходи, що проводяться в будь-який час..................................................292
Година спілкування «У чистій воді риби багато, у доброзичливої людини
друзів багато» (2 клас) ...................................................................................292
Свято «Люблю Вітчизну я свою, вона найкраща в цілім світі» (2 клас)......302
Виховний захід «Моє село — найкраще місце на землі» (3 клас)................313
Виховна година «Годинник того не підведе, хто час цінує» (4 клас)...........325
Виховна година «Цікавий світ професій» (4 клас).......................................342
Подорож у країну імен «Краса імені твого» (4 клас)....................................36

----------

Rita03 (12.11.2016), tvsokol (06.11.2016), МОИ 38 (30.10.2021)

----------


## Elen2

Навчальне видання
Серія «Виховна робота»
*МИ ВІРИМО В МАЙБУТНЄ ТВОЄ, УКРАЇНО!*
(Сценарії виховних заходів
національного спрямування).
Навчально-методичний посібник
http://osnova.com.ua/preview/book/49...RII_КК25.pdf

*ЗМІСТ*
РОЗДІЛ 1.
УКРАЇНО, КРАЮ МИЛИЙ!
Петрунькіна Ю. О.
Ми діти твої, Україно! . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .5
Березюк Н. В.
Україно, моя рідна країно… (до Дня незалежності України) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .11
Коваленко О. А.
Тепло моїх долонь, і розуму, і серця я Україні милій віддаю
(урок-гра «Морський бій», присвячений Дню незалежності України, 5–7 кл.). . . . . . . . . . .15
Спіцина І. С.
Україна — наш спільний дім (перший урок у 5-му кл.) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .19
Бойкова Н. Н.
Україна — наш спільний дім (усний журнал, 5–7 кл.) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .23
Половець І. В.
Українські вечорниці (5–7 кл.) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .27
Андрієнко С. В.
Соборність України. Естафета поколінь: від діда-прадіда (виховний захід, 7–9 кл.) . . . . . .33
Бабич О. В.
У рідному краї серце співає — одна Україна — і двох не буває!
(виховний захід, 9–11 кл.). . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .37
Матросова Т. О.
Моя країна — Україна (9–11 кл.) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .39
РОЗДІЛ 2.
СИМВОЛИ НАШОЇ КРАЇНИ
Стельник О. М.
Вшанування символів України (матеріали до урочистої лінійки) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .43
Дмитрів Х. В.
Символи держави моєї (виховна година, 7 кл.) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .47
Доценко Т. В.
Державний Прапор України — святиня народу (виховна година, 6–8 кл.). . . . . . . . . . . . . .51
Івахів Л. А.
Народні символи України (виховний захід, 5–8 кл.). . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .57
Полєтаєва В. П.
Конституція України — логічне продовження розвитку українського
демократичного державотворення (засідання дискусійного клубу, 9–11 кл.). . . . . . . . . . . . .63
РОЗДІЛ 3.
СЕРЦЕ НАРОДУ — ЦЕ МОВА, ЦЕ СЛОВО
Ушмодіна В. М.
Гра «Найрозумніший» (до Дня української писемності та мови, 1–4 кл.). . . . . . . . . . . . . . .71
Ткачук Н. П.
Мова — душа народу (3–4 кл.) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .81
4 Ми віримо в майбутнє твоє, Україно!
Мірошко О. І.
Свято рідної мови (3–5 кл.) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .89
Стефанович Т. В.
Плекайте мову (виховний захід до Дня української писемності, 6–9 кл.). . . . . . . . . . . . . . .99
Ільченко Л. М.
Мова — коштовний скарб народу
(свято до Дня української писемності та мови, 7 кл.) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .105
Кордонська А. В.
Мова — талісман людини та нації
(до Дня української писемності й мови, 10–11 кл.) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .119
Погребняк Н. Ф.
Літературна кав’ярня «Світлиця» (9–11 кл.) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .125

----------

Rita03 (12.11.2016), tvsokol (06.11.2016), катя 98 (23.01.2016)

----------


## зірка

Вірші до артикуляційної гімнастики https://yadi.sk/a/_oaUSlYKk8nCK

----------

Anytka-80 (28.11.2016), fatinija (08.11.2016), Janna156 (09.11.2016), lolu66 (23.01.2016), NAT2008 (02.02.2016), svetik kumurgi (08.11.2016), tvsokol (27.01.2016), Валя Муза (03.05.2016), Ириришка (28.11.2016), Ирма 77 (08.11.2016), катя 98 (23.01.2016), Людмилkа (29.03.2017), лядова (29.01.2017), НАТА ЛИВ (06.11.2016), Олег Лекарь (01.07.2018), Осянечка (06.02.2017), Пензева Людмила (08.03.2017), Светланапр (26.07.2018), Танічка (23.01.2016)

----------


## катя 98

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

--Ксения-- (31.05.2016), Anna Franco (08.11.2016), AnushkA777 (17.01.2017), Anytka-80 (28.11.2016), berryX (09.01.2017), daniv62 (26.01.2016), diak (10.01.2017), diez73 (29.01.2016), Elen2 (26.01.2016), fatinija (08.11.2016), Inna2808 (20.03.2017), irusa (13.02.2016), ivano (26.01.2016), Janna156 (09.11.2016), julchonoc (27.01.2016), keliot (27.01.2016), liybliana (28.11.2016), lolu66 (26.01.2016), Lussia (25.04.2016), muzik (09.01.2017), n@denk@ (17.08.2016), na4a (05.10.2016), Nata S (28.01.2016), natalia1508 (09.02.2016), Natysja12 (28.01.2016), Note (14.02.2016), Notka Fa (27.01.2016), Olia Medvedeva (03.06.2016), romada (21.02.2016), Sofuschka (28.01.2016), tanya0613 (27.01.2016), tvsokol (27.01.2016), Валентина Андреева (18.06.2016), Валя Муза (26.01.2016), Венерочка (10.03.2016), Ира79 (20.09.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (26.01.2016), Ириришка (28.11.2016), Лариса12 (27.01.2016), лида-1410 (14.02.2016), Лильчик (26.01.2016), Ніка (14.08.2016), наталуся (08.11.2016), нинчик (14.02.2016), Олег Лекарь (09.01.2017), Ольгадайченко (09.12.2016), Осянечка (06.02.2017), Паганини (26.01.2016), Пензева Людмила (05.09.2016), Світланочка (09.11.2016), Светланапр (26.07.2018), СИПСИК (13.11.2016), Танічка (10.01.2017), ЮЛилиана (06.06.2016), ЯЛЮБАВА (26.01.2016)

----------


## катя 98

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6N...w?pref=2&pli=1 посібник для дошк. віку

----------

Anytka-80 (28.11.2016), DELON 5 (08.05.2017), ivano (01.06.2016), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), Lina_21 (01.06.2016), n@denk@ (17.08.2016), Note (09.01.2017), Алёнушк@ (29.07.2016), Валя Муза (02.06.2016), Веселка (17.11.2018), Ириришка (28.11.2016), НАТА ЛИВ (31.05.2016), Ольгадайченко (09.12.2016), Пензева Людмила (08.03.2017), ЮЛилиана (06.06.2016)

----------


## катя 98

Отсканировала для себя и делюсь с вами ! 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anna Franco (08.11.2016), Anytka-80 (13.06.2017), berryX (06.11.2016), diak (06.11.2016), diez73 (17.11.2016), fatinija (08.11.2016), irusa (06.11.2016), ivano (06.11.2016), julchonoc (06.11.2016), laratet (06.11.2016), liybliana (28.11.2016), Nata S (06.11.2016), Natysja12 (06.11.2016), Notka Fa (06.11.2016), oksana888 (06.11.2016), poi2 (15.01.2017), tanya0613 (06.11.2016), tvsokol (06.11.2016), USER_127027 (06.02.2017), Валентина Андреева (06.11.2016), Валя Муза (09.01.2017), Венерочка (28.11.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.11.2016), Ириришка (28.11.2016), Лариса12 (07.11.2016), Лильчик (06.11.2016), Музрукоff (27.09.2017), Ніка (09.01.2017), наталуся (08.11.2016), Олег Лекарь (09.01.2017), Осянечка (06.11.2016), Пензева Людмила (08.03.2017), Светланапр (26.07.2018), СИПСИК (13.11.2016), ЮЛилиана (28.11.2016)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Отсканировала для себя и делюсь с вами !


И я делюсь 
Сценарий* "Гості на порозі Новий рік в дорозі"*  середня група из Д/в №10, 2016р. https://yadi.sk/d/gbSDXmVQyHStd
Сценарий *"Фестиваль талантів нашого городу"*  https://yadi.sk/d/DXApBfClyHSxX "Джміль" №5, 2016р.  та матеріал по слуханню *"Музичне відлуння Осені"* https://yadi.sk/d/GPhgVx8SyHTJH

----------

AnushkA777 (17.01.2017), Anytka-80 (13.06.2017), dasha_bene (05.06.2017), diak (09.11.2016), diez73 (17.11.2016), dzvinochok (30.03.2017), fatinija (09.01.2017), irusa (09.11.2016), ivano (09.11.2016), julchonoc (09.11.2016), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), laratet (10.11.2016), liybliana (28.11.2016), muzik (09.01.2017), nastiabar (01.12.2017), Nata S (08.11.2016), Natysja12 (03.12.2016), nin (09.11.2016), Notka Fa (09.11.2016), nyusha0365 (18.02.2017), oksana888 (09.11.2016), Olga Beliaeva (09.11.2016), tanya0613 (09.11.2016), USER_127027 (06.02.2017), Валентина Андреева (28.01.2017), Валя Муза (09.11.2016), Зимний Дождь (05.11.2017), катя 98 (08.11.2016), квіточка (10.11.2016), Лариса12 (28.09.2020), Лильчик (09.01.2017), Людмилkа (29.03.2017), маина ивановна (09.11.2016), Ніка (09.01.2017), наталуся (08.11.2016), натела (29.01.2017), нинчик (10.11.2016), ОЙКОВ (28.11.2016), Олег Лекарь (09.01.2017), Осянечка (06.02.2017), Пензева Людмила (08.03.2017), Світланочка (09.11.2016), Светланапр (26.07.2018), СИПСИК (13.11.2016), ЮЛилиана (28.11.2016), Яна-78 (20.11.2016)

----------


## катя 98

Отсканировала для себя кое что с журнала ДВ №10 и 11. Там занятие доминантное, игра-драматизация, новор. свято и  про вовка у якого зуби боліли(на тиждень здоровья"

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

1 Kvitochka (13.01.2017), Anytka-80 (13.06.2017), dasha_bene (05.06.2017), diak (28.11.2016), fatinija (09.01.2017), Irina55 (09.01.2017), irusa (28.11.2016), laratet (28.11.2016), liybliana (28.11.2016), muzik (09.01.2017), Nata S (28.11.2016), Natysja12 (03.12.2016), Notka Fa (28.11.2016), oksana888 (28.11.2016), USER_127027 (06.02.2017), Алена Болинская (04.02.2017), Валентина Андреева (28.01.2017), Валя Муза (09.01.2017), Венерочка (28.11.2016), Ириришка (28.11.2016), лида-1410 (28.11.2016), Лильчик (28.11.2016), Ніка (09.01.2017), Наталія а (09.01.2017), Олег Лекарь (09.01.2017), Ольгадайченко (09.12.2016), Пензева Людмила (08.03.2017), СИПСИК (09.01.2017), хвостик (09.01.2017), ЮЛилиана (28.11.2016)

----------


## катя 98

Еще сканировала Дошк. вих .№ 12 , 2016
тут занятия, гра-драматізація


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

berryX (09.01.2017), dasha_bene (05.06.2017), diak (10.01.2017), diez73 (09.01.2017), ELENA-ALEKS (19.03.2019), fatinija (14.01.2017), Irina55 (09.01.2017), Irinnka (04.11.2020), Kolpachiha (09.01.2017), muzik (09.01.2017), nastiabar (01.12.2017), Nata S (10.01.2017), Natalia08 (20.12.2017), Olga Beliaeva (09.01.2017), Валентина Андреева (28.01.2017), Валя Муза (09.01.2017), Ира79 (15.03.2017), Лариса12 (28.09.2020), Людмилkа (29.03.2017), Наталія а (09.01.2017), нинчик (09.01.2017), Паганини (26.03.2020), Пензева Людмила (08.03.2017), ЮЛилиана (09.01.2017)

----------


## Stashynj

Ось натрапила на хороший сайт http://malinai.wixsite.com/miy-sait/-

----------

Anytka-80 (13.06.2017), Belynochka (20.01.2017), bezzna (27.02.2017), dasha_bene (05.06.2017), DELON 5 (08.05.2017), ennisool (07.02.2017), fatinija (14.01.2017), irinasher (19.02.2017), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), kulik100564 (24.06.2017), muzik (17.01.2017), Natalia08 (02.02.2017), oksana888 (16.01.2017), Olia Medvedeva (01.09.2017), tanjika (19.03.2017), zozuliak75 (07.06.2017), Веселка (17.11.2018), ИннаНичога (24.01.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (10.01.2017), ирина махно (21.01.2017), Ирма 77 (01.02.2017), катя 98 (10.01.2017), лядова (02.05.2017), Ніка (06.02.2017), Пензева Людмила (25.07.2017)

----------


## 1 Kvitochka

МИ ВИПИСУВАЛИ "Скарбничку вихователя"  В МЕНЕ ТІЛЬКИ ДЕКІЛЬКА ПЕРШИХ НОМЕРІВ, А ЩО ВАС ЦІКАВИТЬ З ВИХОВАТЕЛЯ - МЕТОДИСТА, НАПИЩІТЬ У ВИХІДНІ ВІДСКАНУЮ

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Девочки, материал из последнего номера "Джіміль" 2016р. 
Новогодний сценарий https://yadi.sk/i/OxBZ85VR3CCxCH
Музичні ребуси https://yadi.sk/i/pTRY2rnh3CCxRr
Музичні ігри https://yadi.sk/i/xxNHU9xN3CCxgq

----------

DELON 5 (08.05.2017), diak (06.02.2017), dididi (07.07.2019), irinasher (19.02.2017), laratet (01.02.2017), Lina_21 (05.02.2017), nastiabar (01.12.2017), net27520 (08.01.2018), Notka Fa (06.02.2017), nyusha0365 (18.02.2017), Olia Medvedeva (01.09.2017), t.chernetskaia (10.06.2017), USER_127027 (06.02.2017), Бароблюшок (04.02.2017), Валя Муза (01.02.2017), вуерхуша оля (04.03.2019), ИннаНичога (24.01.2018), Иннуша (10.02.2019), катя 98 (05.06.2017), лядова (04.02.2017), Ніка (06.02.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (19.03.2017), Олег Лекарь (07.02.2017), Ольгадайченко (30.06.2018), Осянечка (06.02.2017), Пензева Людмила (25.07.2017), Світланочка (02.02.2017), Танічка (08.02.2017)

----------


## Бароблюшок

*"Музичний керівник"* 01,2007
Сторінки 39-51 https://yadi.sk/d/a1M7Z8bE3CxAVn
"Равликові привітання"  сценарій свята мами для дітей мол. гр.
"Фіксіки на святі мами"  сценарій весняного свята для дітей середньої та старшої груп

----------

Anytka-80 (13.06.2017), diak (06.02.2017), dididi (05.02.2017), dzvinochok (30.03.2017), fatinija (06.02.2017), laratet (05.02.2017), Myrleska (13.02.2017), nastiabar (01.12.2017), net27520 (08.01.2018), Notka Fa (06.02.2017), Ssvetochka (18.04.2017), tanya0613 (19.01.2018), USER_127027 (06.02.2017), Венерочка (06.02.2017), вуерхуша оля (05.07.2019), ИннаНичога (24.01.2018), Иннуша (10.02.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (05.02.2017), катя 98 (05.06.2017), Музрукоff (18.01.2018), Ніка (06.02.2017), Олег Лекарь (07.02.2017), Осянечка (06.02.2017), Пензева Людмила (06.02.2017), Світланочка (16.02.2017), Яна-78 (18.04.2017)

----------


## filo_irina

> МИ ВИПИСУВАЛИ "Скарбничку вихователя"  В МЕНЕ ТІЛЬКИ ДЕКІЛЬКА ПЕРШИХ НОМЕРІВ, А ЩО ВАС ЦІКАВИТЬ З ВИХОВАТЕЛЯ - МЕТОДИСТА, НАПИЩІТЬ У ВИХІДНІ ВІДСКАНУЮ


Буду вам дуже вдячна за "Скарбничку вихователя"!!! Чи не змогли б ви відсканувати ті декілька номерів, що у вас є???

----------


## катя 98

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anytka-80 (13.06.2017), diak (06.02.2017), diez73 (01.03.2017), dzvinochok (02.07.2017), E-lena (08.02.2017), Elen2 (07.02.2017), fatinija (06.02.2017), irysia (06.02.2017), ivano (06.02.2017), Lapsik 061 (06.02.2017), laratet (06.02.2017), n@denk@ (06.02.2017), Natalia08 (20.12.2017), Natysja12 (07.02.2017), net27520 (08.01.2018), Notka Fa (06.02.2017), Oksyyy (06.02.2017), Ssvetochka (18.04.2017), tanya0613 (07.02.2017), Алинкаа (06.02.2017), Валентина Андреева (06.02.2017), Валя Муза (09.04.2017), Венерочка (06.02.2017), ИннаНичога (24.01.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2017), Лильчик (06.02.2017), Музрукоff (06.02.2017), Ніка (06.02.2017), Наталія а (07.02.2017), нинчик (22.10.2017), Олег Лекарь (07.02.2017), Олена911 (09.02.2017), Осянечка (06.02.2017), Пензева Людмила (06.02.2017), Світланочка (16.02.2017), Танічка (08.02.2017), Эдита (08.02.2017), ЯЛЮБАВА (16.02.2017)

----------


## Бароблюшок

журнал "Дошкільне виховання", 2, 2017 
стор. 37-40  Муз. розвага для старшої групи "Як зима з весною сперечалися..."
https://yadi.sk/d/woomCsJp3EB3mc

----------

Anytka-80 (13.06.2017), irysia (05.04.2017), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), nastiabar (01.12.2017), Валя Муза (09.04.2017), вуерхуша оля (05.07.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (16.02.2017), катя 98 (05.06.2017), Олег Лекарь (05.06.2017), Пензева Людмила (08.03.2017), Світланочка (16.02.2017)

----------


## 1 Kvitochka

> Буду вам дуже вдячна за "Скарбничку вихователя"!!! Чи не змогли б ви відсканувати ті декілька номерів, що у вас є???


Нарешті змогла відсконувати один з номерів Методичної скарбнички вихователя №2 /2014 https://yadi.sk/d/AlhnrF1f3EF4hu
Якщо не вірно завантажила пищіть в особисті

----------

filo_irina (19.02.2017), muzruk (30.04.2020), nastiabar (01.06.2017), Валя Муза (22.02.2017), вуерхуша оля (05.07.2019)

----------


## filo_irina

> Нарешті змогла відсконувати один з номерів Методичної скарбнички вихователя №2 /2014


Дякую вам величезне!!!!!!!!!! Буду чекати ще)))




> «Детский сад. Все для воспитателя» № 1-2017


Спасибо!!! Единственная возможность читать периодику из России.

----------

кимким (19.02.2017)

----------


## Бароблюшок

журнал *"Дошкільне виховання"*,№3, 2017
стор.34-36 "Весняна прогулянка" муз. заняття для дітей раннього віку
https://yadi.sk/d/AIcuJae73FuFeT

----------

diez73 (21.03.2017), divaone (18.03.2017), ivano (15.03.2017), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), laratet (15.03.2017), LlLena (30.01.2021), nastiabar (01.12.2017), Note (16.03.2017), Валя Муза (09.04.2017), вуерхуша оля (07.09.2019), катя 98 (15.03.2017), Лариса12 (28.09.2020)

----------


## катя 98

Ага,вот уже нашла как правильно ссылку выставлять https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzE...ew?usp=sharing

----------

Anytka-80 (13.06.2017), Belynochka (22.09.2017), dasha_bene (16.09.2017), diak (11.06.2017), fatinija (19.09.2017), laratet (26.08.2017), LlLena (30.01.2021), muzik (12.06.2017), muzruk (30.04.2020), net27520 (30.01.2018), net27530 (10.07.2017), Notka Fa (11.06.2017), Olia Medvedeva (01.09.2017), zub-m (15.08.2019), Валя Муза (13.07.2017), Венерочка (18.01.2018), ИннаНичога (24.01.2018), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), Мартын (15.06.2017), Олег Лекарь (01.12.2017), Пензева Людмила (25.07.2017), Пономарёва Александра (25.08.2017), Світланочка (15.11.2017), Танічка (25.08.2017)

----------


## Наташа5374

Отсканувала ж-л Джміль№3, 2015 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5kB6/a23G95j8N

----------

Валя Муза (12.09.2017)

----------


## Наташа5374

Матеріал " Орієнтовне перспективне планування навчально-виховної роботи з музики за програмою " Впевнений старт" із книжки " Музична діяльність майбутнього першокласника"(методичний аспект):
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fu4j/pUkMu5Cep

----------

fotinia s (02.03.2019), вуерхуша оля (07.09.2019), Микас (03.09.2017)

----------


## Наташа5374

Матеріали з ж-лу " Дошк.виховання" №8 2017р
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KiBX/sm9iQvCRQ

----------

diak (19.01.2018), irusa (25.09.2017), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), laratet (12.09.2017), Валя Муза (12.09.2017), катя 98 (11.09.2017), Олег Лекарь (01.12.2017), ЮЛилиана (11.09.2017)

----------


## Наташа5374

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fVAo/wUdHqUyQu    - Театр ляльок(масеи)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CKuu/9KKUB9zWb     - Театр ляльок(сценарії)

----------

camilla (18.03.2018), dzvinochok (12.09.2017), Lena7 (05.07.2018), liybliana (18.09.2017), lolu66 (12.09.2017), tanjika (08.07.2018), катя 98 (12.09.2017)

----------


## катя 98

> Спасибо Вам за вашу роботу!!!прошу прощения,не знала,что у вас есть ваша темка и ваш сайт,так как не сижу на форуме сутками
> а по слушанию музыки - 131 композиция и только 3 Ваши(если уже на то  пошло)
> еще раз ,извините


Христя, или как ваше имя????? Извинения принимаются. Прошу ко мне в  темку сюда https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142126. Там не только видеоработы но и много игр.
А по слушанию отнюдь не 3  видео работы  там где вы указали.... :Blink: 
 . Научитесь считать и хотя бы смотреть в конце ролика автора видео. Слава богу , что стала подписывать, поначалу и не подписывала....вот  тогда фиг бы и доказала что я их делала! Ужас! :Tu:  Итак, считаем по то что я делала по слушанию:

Ребицкий Кіт та миші
Феї доброти (інструментальна)
Будюк Т. "Осіні листочки"
Ребіков "Жабка"
Верховинець "Ведмідь"
"Гарна писанка у мене"
Горова Пісня "Осінь фарбами заграй"
Гріг "Пташка", Танок ельфів"
Горобинка,
Легенда про доброту
Прщальна
Злотнік "Масляна"
Кабалевськйи "3 подружки" , "Барабанщик"
"Зайчик жражнить ведмедика"
"Їжачок"
"Коменко "Дощик", 
Лемарк "пудель та пташка"
Лисенко "Грибочки" 
Лисенко "Зірочки"
Лисенко "Пісня лисички"
Лисенко "Осінь, осінь"
Лисенко "Парасольки"
Лядов "Сорока""
Мігай" Дід Мороз"
Май "А у школі"
Майкапар "Росинки"
Прокофьев "Фея зими"
Прокофьев "Ходит месяц над лугами"
Раухвергер "Автомобиль"
Рожавська "Жуки"
Рожавська" Зайчик"
Свірідов "Чаклун"
Сен санс "Кури та півні"
Сеньков "Музичні інструменти"
Степовий "Гопак"
Укр. пісня "Дударики"
За лісами за горами Злата Огневич
Укр. пісня "Занадився журавель"
Зацвіла в долині"
Качечка
Коломийка
Подоляночка
Сіяв мужик жито
Шостакович Вальс
Шостакович "Шарманка"
Шуман "Дід Мороз"
Шуман "квіти"
Шуман Совеня

----------

Anytka-80 (13.09.2018), fatinija (19.09.2017), Валя Муза (15.09.2017)

----------


## hrustjaa

> Христя, или как ваше имя????? Извинения принимаются. Прошу ко мне в  темку сюда https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142126. Там не только видеоработы но и много игр.
> А по слушанию отнюдь не 3  видео работы  там где вы указали....
>  . Научитесь считать и хотя бы смотреть в конце ролика автора видео. Слава богу , что стала подписывать, поначалу и не подписывала....вот  тогда фиг бы и доказала что я их делала! Ужас! Итак, считаем по то что я делала по слушанию:
> 
> Ребицкий Кіт та миші
> Феї доброти (інструментальна)
> Будюк Т. "Осіні листочки"
> Ребіков "Жабка"
> Верховинець "Ведмідь"
> ...


Светочка,Вам нет цены!!! :Vishenka 34:  :Thank You: 
Еще раз извините,я действительно не смотрела до конца и не знала,что Вы автор, и такой талантливый человек среди нас. Простите ,что выставила ваши роботы.
Поделитесь пожалуйста,как вы делаете такие работы :Blush2:  :Yes4:

----------

Anytka-80 (13.09.2018), Валя Муза (15.09.2017), катя 98 (12.09.2017)

----------


## катя 98

Есть много программ. Сначало я пользовалась мовимакерем она самая простая. Теперь более сложной прошоу продюсер, уроки есть в ин те  могут научитьсч все желающие. Рмда что используете работы!

----------

zozuliak75 (12.10.2017)

----------


## Наташа5374

МАтеріал"Патриотичне виховання:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KPdQ/in15hUsen

----------

DELON 5 (02.09.2018), dididi (07.07.2019), hrustjaa (18.10.2017), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), net27520 (30.01.2018), Валя Муза (30.04.2019), ИннаНичога (24.01.2018), катя 98 (11.02.2018), Олег Лекарь (01.12.2017)

----------


## Наташа5374

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

dididi (07.07.2019), вуерхуша оля (05.07.2019), ИннаНичога (14.02.2018), катя 98 (11.02.2018), ЮЛилиана (17.02.2018)

----------


## Наташа5374

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

ИннаНичога (14.02.2018), ЮЛилиана (17.02.2018)

----------


## Наташа5374

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

dididi (07.07.2019), ИннаНичога (14.02.2018), Пономарёва Александра (11.02.2018), ЮЛилиана (17.02.2018)

----------


## laratet

> Де таке можна почитати?




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

anna2280 (27.10.2019), IrenIren (06.10.2019), keliot (21.02.2018), Kolpachiha (21.02.2018), liybliana (29.11.2018), lolu66 (21.02.2018), SANOCHKA (21.02.2018), Soleigr (21.02.2018), zub-m (15.08.2019), Венерочка (21.02.2018), Наталія а (21.02.2018), Оленка ххх (21.02.2018), Танічка (23.02.2018), Херсон-75 (21.02.2018)

----------


## Наташа5374

Матеріал з журналу Дошкільне виховання №1 за 2017 ріцк
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9CEZ/Jthee8LBW

----------

Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), вуерхуша оля (05.07.2019), Пензева Людмила (02.09.2019)

----------


## Наташа5374

Знайшла у себе журнал Дошк виховання №2 2017.. Виставляю матеріал, може комусь стане в нагоді.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6SC7/TahiFuXKi

----------

diez73 (08.09.2019), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), вуерхуша оля (05.07.2019), Пензева Людмила (02.09.2019)

----------


## Kolpachiha

Тема почищена! Прохання, користуватись кнопкою "спасибо",замість повідомлення такого ж змісту. Такі повідомлення перевантажують тему, а от "спасибка" додає користувачу певної репутації. З повагою модератор Тетяна Колпакова (kolpachiha)
Дівчатка, які друкуються , будь ласка, виставляйте свої матеріали після виходу журналів в цій темці!!!

----------

ИннаНичога (30.06.2018), Ллорхен (04.07.2018), Пензева Людмила (02.09.2019), Пономарёва Александра (30.06.2018)

----------


## Танічка

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

ina (21.01.2021), Irinnka (04.11.2020), Maria-- (19.05.2021), zozuliak75 (17.10.2019), Бароблюшок (25.11.2019), ИннаНичога (02.07.2018), Лариса12 (28.09.2020), Наталія а (25.08.2018), Пензева Людмила (04.07.2018), Світланочка (22.02.2019), ЮЛилиана (04.07.2018), ЯЛЮБАВА (25.02.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

Дівчатка, ось тут 4 файли з журналу "МК" 7/2018 щодо *обладнання для музичного виховання яке має бути в ЗДО*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

ANTONEC (05.02.2021), dididi (23.08.2018), IrenIren (06.10.2019), karap8 (07.08.2018), lfyfn (09.08.2018), Olia Medvedeva (16.08.2019), Sолнце (12.11.2018), zub-m (06.09.2018), вуерхуша оля (05.07.2019), ЕЛЕНА_71 (24.08.2019), ИннаНичога (07.08.2018), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), Музрукоff (03.03.2019), Наталія а (25.08.2018), ЮЛилиана (23.08.2018), Яна-78 (11.03.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

2017 рік видання, 159 сторінок

----------

lfyfn (23.08.2018), zub-m (06.09.2018), ИннаНичога (23.08.2018)

----------


## fotinia s

https://files.dp.ua/yQHY

Музичний репертуар ( ноти) для всіх вікових груп ( "Я у світі")

----------

camilla (06.10.2019), Olia Medvedeva (18.08.2019), zozuliak75 (17.10.2019), zub-m (15.08.2019), замбурская (18.08.2019), Зимний Дождь (16.09.2019), Марильяна (07.11.2019), Ольгадайченко (05.10.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Класна хрестоматія ( ноти) на весь рік - молодший вік

----------

--Ксения-- (13.04.2020), anna2280 (27.10.2019), ina (21.01.2021), IrenIren (06.10.2019), lenusik72 (10.04.2020), oksana888 (07.09.2019), sunia67 (10.04.2020), Svetikovazp (17.01.2021), ИннаНичога (06.02.2020), Ирина1310 (21.11.2019), Лариса12 (23.02.2020), Ольгадайченко (05.10.2019), Паганини (26.03.2020), Світланочка (06.09.2019)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> Класна хрестоматія ( ноти) на весь рік - молодший вік


Да, хорошая книженция. :Aga:

----------

fotinia s (06.09.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Хрестоматія музичного керівника  ( ноти), репертуар на весь рік - середній вік.

----------

alliissa (25.12.2019), asaf (07.09.2019), ina (21.01.2021), IrenIren (06.10.2019), lenusik72 (10.04.2020), sunia67 (10.04.2020), Svetikovazp (17.01.2021), Ирина1310 (03.10.2019), Лариса12 (23.02.2020), Оленка ххх (13.03.2020), Ольгадайченко (09.04.2020)

----------


## Irina55

> Хрестоматія музичного керівника ( ноти), репертуар на весь рік - середній вік.


Скажите, а по какой программе ноты?

----------


## fotinia s

> Скажите, а по какой программе ноты?


https://files.dp.ua/wE6ZcP

Ця хрестоматія не за конкретною програмою,  , більшість пісень авторства А. Філіпенка, так би мовити -класика дитячої музики. По даній силці можете переглянути зміст, а силка на саму збірку ( у попередньому повідомленні)  закрита на "Дякую"

----------

Natali968 (12.09.2021), Svetikovazp (17.01.2021)

----------


## kri

> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> Класна хрестоматія ( ноти) на весь рік - молодший вік


Спасибо Вам за информацию.  :Ok:

----------

fotinia s (06.09.2019)

----------


## kri

> https://files.dp.ua/wE6ZcP
> 
> Ця хрестоматія не за конкретною програмою,  , більшість пісень авторства А. Філіпенка, так би мовити -класика дитячої музики. По даній силці можете переглянути зміст, а силка на саму збірку ( у попередньому повідомленні)  закрита на "Дякую"


Вообще Вы закрываете не на спасибо.  :Blush2:  Там пишет: ответьте, чтобы увидеть.

----------

ANTONEC (05.02.2021), fotinia s (06.09.2019), вуерхуша оля (07.09.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

> Вообще Вы закрываете не на спасибо.  Там пишет: ответьте, чтобы увидеть.


Можливо, щось змінилося, але в "інструкції" сказано , що літера "Н"   відповідає за закриття силки на   "Дякую", а літера "R" - закриває саме на пост, я користуюся  "Н".

----------


## fotinia s

**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**


 

Хрестоматія (ноти), прекрасна збірка з різноманітним репертуаром   (старша група)

Дійсно, відбулися зміни, тепер для кодування посилання на "Дякую" треба натискати "Т", дякую, що нагадали

----------

*Janina* (31.05.2020), alliissa (25.12.2019), anna2280 (23.09.2019), asaf (07.09.2019), diak (08.09.2019), diez73 (08.09.2019), dzvinochok (07.09.2019), Elena22 (06.10.2019), fatinija (11.09.2019), ina (21.01.2021), IrenIren (06.10.2019), Irina55 (08.09.2019), Irinnka (04.11.2020), irusa (23.06.2020), ivano (11.12.2019), kri (07.09.2019), lenusik72 (10.04.2020), lolu66 (07.10.2019), Maluna (25.04.2020), MAna (04.12.2019), Maria-- (19.05.2021), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), murchik (06.04.2020), Natali968 (14.07.2021), Note (30.01.2020), oksana888 (07.09.2019), Olia Medvedeva (31.03.2020), Sofuschka (05.10.2019), sulyana (09.03.2021), sveta_power (06.04.2020), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (14.12.2019), Svetikovazp (17.01.2021), tynya (08.09.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), zozuliak75 (17.10.2019), Ірина15 (13.02.2021), Андреева Наталья (25.01.2021), Бароблюшок (25.11.2019), зірка (11.09.2019), инна65инна (27.01.2021), ИннаНичога (04.12.2019), Иннуша (29.09.2019), Ирина1310 (03.10.2019), Ирма 77 (14.04.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), Лариса12 (23.02.2020), Марильяна (07.11.2019), Ната_ли (13.04.2020), Наталка - музыкалка (05.10.2019), Наташа5374 (01.03.2020), нинчик (13.04.2021), Оlga@ (06.10.2019), ОЙКОВ (15.04.2021), Оленка ххх (16.09.2019), Ольгадайченко (05.10.2019), Паганини (26.03.2020), света73 (11.09.2019), треба (12.04.2021), Цветусик (04.10.2019), Эдита (01.06.2021), Яна-78 (26.12.2019)

----------


## oksana888

> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> Класна хрестоматія ( ноти) на весь рік - молодший вік


Дякую!

----------

alliissa (25.12.2019), fotinia s (07.09.2019), sveta_power (06.04.2020), Ірина15 (13.02.2021)

----------


## IrenIren

> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> Хрестоматія музичного керівника  ( ноти), репертуар на весь рік - середній вік.


Так хочется посмотреть эти сборники, но мне не удаётся(((. Ссылки вижу, а  они на моём ноуте не открываются (пишет "Сайт files.dp.ua не позволяет установить соединение").

----------

fotinia s (07.10.2019), Ірина15 (13.02.2021), инна65инна (27.01.2021)

----------


## fotinia s

> Так хочется посмотреть эти сборники, но мне не удаётся(((. Ссылки вижу, а  они на моём ноуте не открываются (пишет "Сайт files.dp.ua не позволяет установить соединение").





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



Поновила посилання - можете скачати одразу 3 збірки ( молодший, середній, старший вік), закрите на "Дякую"

----------

*Janina* (31.05.2020), --Ксения-- (13.04.2020), alliissa (25.12.2019), anna2280 (27.10.2019), camilla (12.10.2019), diak (07.10.2019), Elena22 (10.04.2020), ina (21.01.2021), Irinnka (04.11.2020), irusa (23.06.2020), ivano (01.03.2020), jkmuif (06.09.2020), julchonoc (08.10.2019), lenusik72 (10.04.2020), Liydka (01.12.2019), lolu66 (11.12.2019), Maluna (26.03.2020), Maria-- (19.05.2021), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), murchik (06.04.2020), Natali968 (05.07.2021), nika.nik.37 (29.01.2022), Note (30.01.2020), oksana888 (08.10.2019), olga-inku (12.02.2021), Olia Medvedeva (31.03.2020), Stashynj (02.03.2020), sunia67 (10.04.2020), sveta_power (06.04.2020), sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net (14.12.2019), Svetikovazp (17.01.2021), SVETUSIK (15.02.2020), tynya (08.09.2021), zironjka6791 (01.09.2021), zozuliak75 (17.10.2019), Ірина15 (13.02.2021), Андреева Наталья (25.01.2021), Бароблюшок (25.11.2019), Валя Муза (13.08.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (25.01.2021), Галина Игоревна (07.10.2019), гномик (10.04.2020), замбурская (13.12.2019), инна65инна (27.01.2021), ИннаНичога (04.12.2019), Ирина1310 (21.11.2019), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), квіточка (15.04.2021), Лариса12 (23.02.2020), лида-1410 (07.11.2019), Любомир (02.03.2020), Марильяна (07.11.2019), мира (07.02.2021), МОИ 38 (30.10.2021), Музрукоff (12.12.2019), Ната_ли (13.04.2020), Наталія а (12.04.2020), Наташа5374 (01.03.2020), Оlga@ (07.10.2019), Оленка ххх (13.03.2020), Ольгадайченко (09.04.2020), Паганини (26.03.2020), Полечка (12.11.2019), света73 (07.10.2019), словяночка (29.10.2019), треба (19.04.2021), Эдита (01.06.2021), ЮЛилиана (07.10.2019), Юляся (02.03.2020), Яна-78 (26.12.2019)

----------


## Наташа5374

пам’ятка
Якими словами описати музику
Музика — особлива мова, яка не потребує пояснень. Але на музичному занятті так чи так ми маємо розмовляти з дітьми про образ і характер, який виникає під час слухання. Іноді педагог стикається з «труднощами перекладу» змісту музики дітям. Весела, сумна, радісна, жвава — і все? Якими словами ще описати вир звуків? Отримайте шпаргалку характеристик музики в словах. Скористайтеся нею самі, коли вестимете бесіду, а відтак спонукайте вихованців активно опановувати словничок



https://ru.files.fm/u/rnfd86qm
ь

----------

diak (02.03.2020), Kolpachiha (01.03.2020), kri (06.03.2020), lolu66 (02.03.2020), sulyana (09.03.2021), Sолнце (01.03.2020), USER_127027 (03.03.2020), ИннаНичога (01.03.2020), Ната_ли (13.04.2020), Юляся (12.01.2022)

----------


## sunia67

> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> Поновила посилання - можете скачати одразу 3 збірки ( молодший, середній, старший вік), закрите на "Дякую"


Скачать не могу, пишет; ощибка, файл не найден, вообще файлообменники разных сортов очень ненадежны, лучше всего пользоваться гугл диском, и информация не пропадет, если что с компом случится, и скачать всегда можно без прблем. Ну, это чисто мое мнение.

----------

Elena22 (10.04.2020), мира (07.02.2021), Ната_ли (13.04.2020)

----------


## fotinia s

> Скачать не могу, пишет; ощибка, файл не найден, вообще файлообменники разных сортов очень ненадежны, лучше всего пользоваться гугл диском, и информация не пропадет, если что с компом случится, и скачать всегда можно без прблем. Ну, это чисто мое мнение.


https://files.dp.ua/ahY4
"Хрестоматія музичного керівника"  - 3 збірки на всі вікові категорії

----------

Elena22 (11.04.2020), lenusik72 (10.04.2020), lolu66 (11.04.2020), murchik (14.04.2020), sulyana (09.03.2021), гномик (10.04.2020), инна65инна (27.01.2021), ИннаНичога (11.04.2020), Ната_ли (13.04.2020), Наталія PRO (10.08.2021)

----------


## iraalex2006

> https://files.dp.ua/ahY4
> "Хрестоматія музичного керівника"  - 3 збірки на всі вікові категорії


Огромная просьба - обновите ссылку.  :Blush2:

----------

мира (07.02.2021)

----------


## треба

електронні посібники:
- Музична діяльність 1 молодша "Віконечко в світ"
- у світі музики. розробки занять для дітей 4-6 років. А. Гелунова, В. Чиркіна
- Свята та розваги в дитячому садку В. М. Литарь, І. О. Мараховська, Н. І. Степура
- прилинь, прилинь, веснонько. Збірник сценаріїв з нотами. В. Паронова і Н. Шевченко
- музичні свята та заняття для старшого дошкільного віку. С. Шевченко, В. Ткаченко
- збірка нот ранній вік
- збірник нот на усі вікові групи "Я у світі музики"
https://app.mediafire.com/myfiles

----------


## Ольгадайченко

https://app.mediafire.com/myfiles[/QUOTE]
 Наталья, перезагрузите еще раз, ссылка пустая :Blush2:  Спасибо! :Tender:  :flower:

----------


## треба

> електронні посібники:
> - Музична діяльність 1 молодша "Віконечко в світ"
> - у світі музики. розробки занять для дітей 4-6 років. А. Гелунова, В. Чиркіна
> - Свята та розваги в дитячому садку В. М. Литарь, І. О. Мараховська, Н. І. Степура
> - прилинь, прилинь, веснонько. Збірник сценаріїв з нотами. В. Паронова і Н. Шевченко
> - музичні свята та заняття для старшого дошкільного віку. С. Шевченко, В. Ткаченко
> - збірка нот ранній вік
> - збірник нот на усі вікові групи "Я у світі музики"





> Наталья, перезагрузите еще раз, ссылка пустая Спасибо!


Перезагрузила https://files.dp.ua/ru/delete/HCXkvBe5V9/2hmv

----------


## треба

> Сообщение от треба 
> електронні посібники:
> - Музична діяльність 1 молодша "Віконечко в світ"
> - у світі музики. розробки занять для дітей 4-6 років. А. Гелунова, В. Чиркіна
> - Свята та розваги в дитячому садку В. М. Литарь, І. О. Мараховська, Н. І. Степура
> - прилинь, прилинь, веснонько. Збірник сценаріїв з нотами. В. Паронова і Н. Шевченко
> - музичні свята та заняття для старшого дошкільного віку. С. Шевченко, В. Ткаченко
> - збірка нот ранній вік
> - збірник нот на усі вікові групи "Я у світі музики"


- Весняночка В. Верховинець

Якщо комусь щось із переліку потрібно - пишіть в особисті повідомлення.

----------

